# Investing in a property



## avinashjog (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!

I am planning to invest in a promising property in some South Asian Country. I want to keep it for the future as a back up for money. Pls give me some leads..which country I should choose and why?


----------



## thai (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,
We live in Thailand in Khao Lak with our whole family. If I can advise you about the area of Khao Lak is the paradise on earth, no insecurity, no violence, no drugs and prostitution. That of white sandy beaches and jungle, people are adorable.
I could talk for hours, and having been around in Thailand, we found our dream spot.
And I know a builder who make some very good work and for a good price.

See you soon and if you want more info, I'm here.


----------



## SweetDreams (May 25, 2011)

avinashjog said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I am planning to invest in a promising property in some South Asian Country. I want to keep it for the future as a back up for money. Pls give me some leads..which country I should choose and why?


The condo market in Thailand seems to be suffering at the moment (low exchange rates mostly responsible in a big decline in western buyers. Property prices in Viet Nam & Cambodia have increased rapidly over the past few years (many Russian buyers). Laos seems set to boom as a tourist destination but buying property is a bit of an unknown quantity.


----------



## davejac (Jun 14, 2011)

We have just had a house built in Sam Roi Yod, no regrets and cant wait to spend time there. Great country, great people.


----------



## trisailer (Jun 19, 2011)

You really should go check it out for yourself. Some people like the "village" lifestyle others would go insane there.
One of the big problems is the lack of infastructure in some of the outlying areas. Access to the internet is a challange.
You also might want to wait until after the Thai elections, things could get messy.


----------



## williamarissa (Apr 10, 2011)

avinashjog said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I am planning to invest in a promising property in some South Asian Country. I want to keep it for the future as a back up for money. Pls give me some leads..which country I should choose and why?


I have looked at property in Thailand two different years, and searched the internet very much. With all of my new knowledge as to this date I would never buy property anywhere in world. To answer why here is complex. To tell you quickly in the US the housing market bubble burst, and I believe will never recover again. This for different reasons. Asia to buy? If I did buy it would be a condo in Thailand, and before I would marry a Thai lady. Thailand I believe is the best in all of Asia. Why I will not buy is because the construction of the units there do not adhere high standards, and government inspections as in the US. There is no guarantee. Even with a yearly retirement visa it could eventually be denied. Visa laws of Thailand are not friendly to farnags. Visa laws change can come quickly and without warning. China now is about to have the housing problem as the one in the US. I assume eventually all of Asia will also have. Renting allows one to be mobile. It allows me to live anywhere in Asia. I no worry about reality problem, but only sabi sabi.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

williamarissa said:


> I have looked at property in Thailand two different years, and searched the internet very much. With all of my new knowledge as to this date I would never buy property anywhere in world. To answer why here is complex. To tell you quickly in the US the housing market bubble burst, and I believe will never recover again. This for different reasons. Asia to buy? If I did buy it would be a condo in Thailand, and before I would marry a Thai lady. Thailand I believe is the best in all of Asia. Why I will not buy is because the construction of the units there do not adhere high standards, and government inspections as in the US. There is no guarantee. Even with a yearly retirement visa it could eventually be denied. Visa laws of Thailand are not friendly to farnags. Visa laws change can come quickly and without warning. China now is about to have the housing problem as the one in the US. I assume eventually all of Asia will also have. Renting allows one to be mobile. It allows me to live anywhere in Asia. I no worry about reality problem, but only sabi sabi.


Best advise ever. :thumb:


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Best advise ever. :thumb:


Not sure if its the best advice ever or if its good advice.
2 of many scenarios:

In 5 years time you may not be able to get a visa for thailand and the property market has collapsed. You think- Thank god I listened to some good advice

In 5 years time Thailand relaxes imigration policy. Tourism and industry are reaching all time highs and property prices have doubled. You think - Oh God, why did I listen to that bad advice.

There is little certainty in this world. Pay your money and take your chances.


----------



## SweetDreams (May 25, 2011)

duncbUK said:


> Not sure if its the best advice ever or if its good advice.
> 2 of many scenarios:
> 
> In 5 years time you may not be able to get a visa for thailand and the property market has collapsed. You think- Thank god I listened to some good advice
> ...


The above is the BEST advice. :clap2:

Many, many people have bought property and done well in Pattaya in particular. Always there will be doubters and always there will be those who get it wrong and lose out. Just like in any business, in fact (and even with women). Just as a faint heart never won a fair lady, a faint heart never won anything. As anywhere and as said above, you pay your money and take your chances. Booms and busts happen out of the blue. Speculation? Up to you. For a private place to live, the value is for you to decide, not the current market.


----------

